# [Xorg] Démarrer une application graphique à distance

## digimag

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'une machine : processeur 2.66 GHz, mémoire 512 Mo, disque dur 40 Go. En fait elle a plus rien: pas d'écran, pas de souris, pas de clavier...

Elle se trouve quelque part je ne sais où (France? États-Unis?) et a une connection internet de 10 Mbps (débit montant et descendant).

Je cherche à pouvoir exécuter des applications graphiques dessus mais de façon à ce qu'elle réagisse à mon clavier, à ma souris et qu'elle envoie les résultats sur mon écran. Je me demande: comment faire?

Soit c'est tout un serveur X qui est lancé dessus et dans ce cas, je me connecte à lui. Comment?

Soit il y a un serveur X chez moi et c'est l'application qui est sur cette machine qui se connecte à mon serveur X... Encore une fois, je ne sais pas comment.

Sachant que j'ai 6 Mbps de débit descendant, est-ce réalisable? Si oui, comment pourrais-je faire? Existe-t-il des solutions? Je demande ici car je sais qu'il y a beaucoup des gens compétants...

Merci.Last edited by digimag on Fri Dec 23, 2005 12:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Talosectos

Peut être que l'utilisation de SSH et du forwarding X11 répond à tes besoins ?

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> Elle se trouve quelque part je ne sais où (France? États-Unis?)

 

ssh avec forward oui mais... ça va pas être facile  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## digimag

 :Rolling Eyes:  SSH avec for... quoi?

J'éspaire quand même que c'est à Paris, en France au moins. Pour être plus précis, il s'agit d'un serveur dédié qui appartient à OVH. Il tourne sous Redhat et j'ai bien envie d'y faire un peu de ménage. 

Alors... Je me disais toujours que Linux est un système multi-utilisateur... Il devrait bien y avoir un moyen propre, simple de préférence...  :Confused: 

----------

## Talosectos

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ssh avec forward oui mais... ça va pas être facile 

 

Peux-tu préciser ta pensée?

----------

## kernelsensei

ben en theorie tu te connecte avec 

```
ssh -X user@host
```

 et apres tu lances l'appli que tu veux  :Wink: 

si ça ne marche pas avec -X essaye avec -Y !

----------

## Talosectos

 *digimag wrote:*   

>  SSH avec for... quoi?

 

Le forwarding X11 avec ssh te permets de lancer une application X dans un terminal SSH sur le serveur distant et de voir l'application sur ton écran. C'est par contre un peu gourmand en bande passante, mais cela se teste.

[EDIT] grillé [/EDIT]

----------

## geekounet

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Je dispose d'une machine : processeur 2.66 GHz, mémoire 512 Mo, disque dur 40 Go. En fait elle a plus rien: pas d'écran, pas de souris, pas de clavier...
> 
> Elle se trouve quelque part je ne sais où (France? États-Unis?) et a une connection internet de 10 Mbps (débit montant et descendant).

 

Ca m'a rappellé : http://www.bash.org/?5273  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Ah oui, [?], c'est pas super ... un [X11] serait mieux peut-être, non ?

----------

## boozo

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   ssh avec forward oui mais... ça va pas être facile  
> 
> Peux-tu préciser ta pensée?

 

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Elle se trouve quelque part je ne sais où

 

ben... si il ne connait pas son ip c'est pas gagné mais maintenant on en sait plus, ceci dit on ne sait toujours pas si sshd est configuré pour forwarder X11 ni si le <user> a accès a ssh

----------

## s1y

ya vnc aussi, mais moi je te conseille NX.

Tu peux faire des recherche sur freenx, j'avais testé il y a quelques mois, c'était très répondant, même avec une connexion modeste.

----------

## bibi.skuk

autrement, simplement avec un display Manager ({x,k,g,w}dm...) , c'est fait pour ca...

----------

## S_Oz

Allez ma réponse favorite: XDMCP.

[edit]On oublie tout, si il n'y a pas de serveur X sur le serveur  :Wink:  [/edit]Last edited by S_Oz on Thu Dec 22, 2005 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Talosectos

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ben... si il ne connait pas son ip c'est pas gagné mais maintenant on en sait plus, ceci dit on ne sait toujours pas si sshd est configuré pour forwarder X11 ni si le <user> a accès a ssh

 

D'après les infos que l'on a, je dirai que c'est une offre comme çà dont il dispose et d'après la configuration cela devrait être réalisable.

[edit]Par contre c'est pas dit qu'il y est des binaires de X installés, mais bon pour l'administration, SSH il y a rien de mieux, donc il peut se passer de X.[/edit]

----------

## boozo

@ Talosectos : je pensais naïvement qu'il nous donnerait les infos que tu as cherché mais bon...

mais tu crois qu'ils auraient viré le X de leur Fedora sur leurs offres de serveurs dédiés ?!

Enfin, tu as raison au pire la cmdline ça marche très bien pour le rm -rf    :Laughing: 

----------

## Talosectos

 *boozo wrote:*   

> mais tu crois qu'ils auraient viré le X de leur Fedora sur leurs offres de serveurs dédiés ?!

 

Etant de nature naive aussi, je pense que lorsque l'on dénomine un serveur comme étant dédié, il n'y a pas de raisons que X soit présent. Mais bon ca c'est la logique, dans la vraie vie ...

----------

## boozo

j'avoue mon ignorance en la matière... je viens de regarder un peu et tu as raison pas de serveur X11 installé... dans ce cas... la command line s'impose   :Razz: 

----------

## digimag

Oui, je pense que c'est une offre OVH très semblable. En fait je ne sais pas. Je suis allé sur SSH et j'ai vu ça.

Je dispose bien évidement du compte root, je peux tout installer si besoin est. Sauf que je ne sais pas du tout utiliser RedHat...

J'ai contacté un technicien. Il m'a dit que si je veux installer Gentoo, aucun problème, mais si jamais ma machine ne démarre plus ou la connection SSH ne fonctionne plus et ben il faudrait payer pour l'intérvention. Et au pire des cas, ils n'oront d'autre choix que de réinstaller RedHat/Debian/Fedora.

Cela dit, je vais regarder toutes vos propositions de plus près,

Merci beaucoup!

----------

## Talosectos

A mon avis une installation à distance de gentoo n'est pas la solution la plus facile à mettre en oeuvre. Il serait plus sage de se documenter sur RH. Un peu de culture générale ne peut pas faire de mal, même si un chapeau rouge c'est vilain   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

> même si un chapeau rouge c'est vilain 

 

trop gros... passera pas   :Razz: 

au final...

```
ssh -p <port_ssh> <user>@<ip_serveur>
```

 c'est bon ou pas ? 

après ben rpm -ivh en cascade et rouleeeeezzz   :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

> (...) un chapeau rouge c'est vilain  

 

surtout si tu lui demande 

```
# uname -r
```

----------

## digimag

```
# uname -r

2.4.31grs-bipiv-ipv4
```

  :Shocked: 

C'est la galère avec RedHat, je ne sais pas du tout utiliser rpm et quand j'ai essayé de tout compiler manuellement (dans le style de LFS) j'ai eu des erreurs au bout d'un moment.

Les fichiers rpm, je les vois nulle part...

----------

## boozo

c'est wget obligé pour les rpm et après... rpm -ivh   :Wink:    allez un petit lien en exemple après cherche un peu c'est pas dur de trouver ces infos   :Smile: 

[Edit] c'est fou comme on adore gentoo après çà  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## digimag

Ça c'est vrai. emerge est tellement pratique!

Merci pour le lien. Déjà je me suis embrouillé dans tout ce bordel sans issue. Il ne fait même pas les dépendances?! Il me dit qu'il manque un truc, alors je le trouve, puis il manque en core un truc....  :Mad: 

----------

## digimag

 :Mad:   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Question:   :Exclamation:  

```
Retrieving http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/4/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/rpm-4.4.1-21.i386.rpm

error: failed dependencies:

        beecrypt >= 4.1.2 is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        libbeecrypt.so.6   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3)   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3.4)   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        libcrypto.so.5   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        libelf.so.1   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        libkrb5support.so.0   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        libneon.so.24   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        librpm-4.4.so   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        librpmbuild-4.4.so   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        librpmdb-4.4.so   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        librpmio-4.4.so   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        libselinux.so.1   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        libsqlite3.so.0   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        libssl.so.5   is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

        popt = 1.10.1 is needed by rpm-4.4.1-21

root@ns33233 [/usr/src/redhat/RPMS/i386]# rpm -ivh http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/4/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/beecrypt-4.1.2-8.i386.rpm

Retrieving http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/4/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/beecrypt-4.1.2-8.i386.rpm

error: failed dependencies:

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3)   is needed by beecrypt-4.1.2-8

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3.4)   is needed by beecrypt-4.1.2-8

        libgcc_s.so.1   is needed by beecrypt-4.1.2-8

        libgcc_s.so.1(GCC_3.0)   is needed by beecrypt-4.1.2-8

        libstdc++.so.6   is needed by beecrypt-4.1.2-8

        libstdc++.so.6(CXXABI_1.3)   is needed by beecrypt-4.1.2-8

        libstdc++.so.6(GLIBCXX_3.4)   is needed by beecrypt-4.1.2-8

root@ns33233 [/usr/src/redhat/RPMS/i386]# rpm -ivh http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/4/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/glibc-2.3.5-10.i686.rpm

Retrieving http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/4/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/glibc-2.3.5-10.i686.rpm

error: failed dependencies:

        glibc-common = 2.3.5-10 is needed by glibc-2.3.5-10

        libgcc   is needed by glibc-2.3.5-10

        rpmlib(PartialHardlinkSets) <= 4.0.4-1 is needed by glibc-2.3.5-10

        shadow-utils < 2:4.0.3-20 conflicts with glibc-2.3.5-10

        nscd < 2.3.3-52 conflicts with glibc-2.3.5-10

        glibc > 2.2.4 conflicts with glibc-common-2.2.4-31

root@ns33233 [/usr/src/redhat/RPMS/i386]# rpm -ivh http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/4/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/glibc-common-2.3.5-10.i386.rpm

Retrieving http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/4/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/glibc-common-2.3.5-10.i386.rpm

error: failed dependencies:

        tzdata >= 2003a is needed by glibc-common-2.3.5-10

        rpmlib(PartialHardlinkSets) <= 4.0.4-1 is needed by glibc-common-2.3.5-10

        glibc < 2.3.5 conflicts with glibc-common-2.3.5-10

root@ns33233 [/usr/src/redhat/RPMS/i386]# rpm -ivh http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/4/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/tzdata-2005i-2.noarch.rpm

Retrieving http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/4/i386/os/Fedora/RPMS/tzdata-2005i-2.noarch.rpm

error: failed dependencies:

        rpmlib(PartialHardlinkSets) <= 4.0.4-1 is needed by tzdata-2005i-2

        glibc-common <= 2.3.2-63 conflicts with tzdata-2005i-2
```

C'est incroyable! On me prend pour un robot ou quoi??? rpmlib n'existe pas sur le site....  :Mad: Last edited by digimag on Sat Dec 24, 2005 1:36 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

ya pas un gestionnaire de paquets plus avancé ? genre yum pour FedoraCore

----------

## boozo

mouis y'a aussi apt mais bon... /me resté aux origines   :Razz: 

----------

## digimag

Yum? Bah...

```
# rpm -ivh yum-2.3.2-7.noarch.rpm

error: failed dependencies:

        coreutils   is needed by yum-2.3.2-7

        libxml2-python is needed by yum-2.3.2-7

        python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by yum-2.3.2-7

        python-elementtree is needed by yum-2.3.2-7

        python-sqlite is needed by yum-2.3.2-7

        rpm >= 0:4.1.1 is needed by yum-2.3.2-7

        urlgrabber is needed by yum-2.3.2-7

root@ns33233 [/usr/src/redhat/RPMS/i386]# rpm -ivh coreutils-5.2.1-48.i386.rpm

error: failed dependencies:

        libacl.so.1   is needed by coreutils-5.2.1-48

        libacl.so.1(ACL_1.0)   is needed by coreutils-5.2.1-48

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3)   is needed by coreutils-5.2.1-48

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3.4)   is needed by coreutils-5.2.1-48

        libselinux.so.1   is needed by coreutils-5.2.1-48

root@ns33233 [/usr/src/redhat/RPMS/i386]# rpm -ivh glibc-common-2.3.5-10.i386.rpm

error: failed dependencies:

        tzdata >= 2003a is needed by glibc-common-2.3.5-10

        rpmlib(PartialHardlinkSets) <= 4.0.4-1 is needed by glibc-common-2.3.5-10

        glibc < 2.3.5 conflicts with glibc-common-2.3.5-10

root@ns33233 [/usr/src/redhat/RPMS/i386]# rpm -ivh tzdata-2005i-2.noarch.rpm

error: failed dependencies:

        rpmlib(PartialHardlinkSets) <= 4.0.4-1 is needed by tzdata-2005i-2

        glibc-common <= 2.3.2-63 conflicts with tzdata-2005i-2
```

Et ainsi de suite... D'abord, y a des conflits et en plus, il n'y a pas de rpmlib. Si j'essaye de supprimer un composant qui fait un conflit, j'obtiens un message d'erreur qui dit que ce composant est requis par d'autre paquetages.

Au final, je ne peux rien faire.

----------

## boozo

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [Edit] c'est fou comme on adore gentoo après çà 

 

rhâaaaa les joies du rpm  :Laughing: 

<mode "ma_vie"> après deux ans dessus, j'ai viré redhat sur un coup de colère...  :Mr. Green:  </mode "ma_vie">

----------

## digimag

D'ailleurs j'ai fait un rm -fr sur ma Mandrake car j'ai viré Python, en pensant que c'est complètement inutile! On m'a pas prévenu!

En conclusion: plus rien ne marchait. Et j'avais encore un problème des dépendances.

Mais là je sens que je vais construire une Gentoo. 

Mais un autre problème:

```
# df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda1             1.9G  1.7G  223M  89% /

/dev/hda2              34G  1.3G   31G   4% /home

none                  247M     0  246M   0% /dev/shm
```

2 Go pour la partition principale! Ils se foutent de ma guele ou quoi?

----------

## boozo

[Edit] au fait... FC3 ou FC4 ? prend les bons packages nosrc, noarch, etc. pose souvent pbs... sinon essaye apt çà risque d'être plus simple je pense mais sous réserves   :Confused: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Debian a tous les outils pour installer et gérer les dépendances...

un coup de :

```

apt-get  install  [nom_du_paquet]

```

ou plus moderne 

```

aptitude  install  [nom_du_paquet]

```

Tu as un max de doc sur le net sur debian et même des bouquins....

Guide de référence pour Debian

Tu peux commencer à utilser apt-get et un man apt et man aptitude de donnera plus d'info en fr...

APT HOWTO.

Tu perds ton temps avec red-hat...

                                                             @ bientôt.

----------

## kernelsensei

Ouais mais la il est sur une machine a distance ... ca va être chaud d'installer un autre OS ^^

----------

## digimag

J'ai lu sur les forums que quelqu'un a réussi à installer Gentoo.

Je vais tenter.

Sinon, pour Apt... Impossible d'installer quoi que ce soit, il y a un problème des dépendances à chaque fois. Je crois que la version de Redhat est tro vieille. 7.8...

----------

## man in the hill

Un lien =>ici<=.

                                                 @ +

----------

## digimag

Ha merci

Euh j'ai fait n'importe quoi... J'ai effacé par erreur une bonne partie du dossier /usr et maintenant je n'ai plus de wget, plus de lynx, plus de rsync. Il y a d'autres logiciels pour télécharger un truc? Je me sens très idiot.

----------

## man in the hill

Just une piste :

=>ici<= .

                                          @ +

----------

## digimag

Il n'y a aucun logiciel listé dans ce forum.

Mais bon... Je crois pouvoir réussir... C'est fou tout ça, mais ça a l'air de fonctionner un peu. J'ai réussi à avoir un fichier statique bzip2, je l'ai mis dans /usr/bin/, tar -xvjf a alors fonctionné, j'ai trouvé une super vieille version de wget, elle s'est installée avec plein d'erreurs néanmoins wget a l'air de fonctionner...

Un vrai bordel, rien à dire. L'essentiel c'est de ne pas redémarrer la machine, sinon elle ne démarrera plus. Et aussi, installer Gentoo au plus vite. C'est chaud, mais je fais avec.

----------

## digimag

J'suis entré dans chroot! J'ai réussi à faire emerge --sync; términé avec succès!

Désolé de poster des notifications comme ça, mais la joie m'inonde!

----------

## boozo

non non au contraire... c'est très bien   :Wink:   et après tu nous fait un petit tip en résumé pour de futurs essayeurs   :Very Happy: 

----------

## digimag

J'ai réussi!  :Very Happy: 

En plus la machine a booté sur Gentoo et tout a marché du premier coup!

Bon maintenant... Je pars en vacances pour une semaine!

Au retour, promis je fais un tip  :Wink: 

À bientôt  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

congratulations ! beau boulot !   :Cool: 

----------

